# [Poll]Twrp 2.0 Recovery Poll



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Which phone would you like to see get TWRP 2.0?*​
*Select your phone to get TWRP 2.0*

AT&T Galaxy SII41.99%AT&T LG Thrill00.00%T-Mobile Galaxy SII83.98%T-Mobile HTC Amaze 4G10.50%Sprint Galaxy SII [EPIC Touch 4G]13466.67%Sprint Motorola Photon 4G31.49%Verizon Incredible 22914.43%Verizon Samsung Charge2210.95%


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the official poll, this poll will dictate which device RootzWiki gives to Teamwin!

Right now Teamwin supports the following devices:

[HTC Evo 3D (CDMA)] [HTC Evo 4G (CDMA)] [HTC Sensation] [Google Nexus S] [Nexus S 4G] [HTC Thunderbolt] [Evo Shift 4G]

The devices above are already being worked on and prepared. The poll is open to registered members only. If you have any questions or would like to submit suggestions, feel free to comment!

Here is a demonstration of this new breed of recovery!






If you would like to get your device in the supported list for this new project, please feel free to contact [email protected] to help this team get more phones compatible.

b16

_RootzWiki Staff_

Have fun!


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

How about a Droid Bionic? he he!


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

My vote goes to the Epic 4G Touch, with the device having a big community already (and growing) and some big boy devs owning one now, I think it's the perfect choice.


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

god. touch in recovery. thats so amazing.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Epic 4G touch!


----------



## Pyrostic (Oct 27, 2011)

Samsung Epic Touch 4G would be very grateful to have team win helping our robust community!


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

How about a Galaxy Nexus?









Oh, and I did not see you guys wipe over 9000 times... Come on, it's a fun myth to keep up.


----------



## justs (Aug 3, 2011)

Epic 4G Touch without a doubt. I used TWRP on EVO and EVO3D and it would be stellar on E4GT!


----------



## shift (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, b16! The more people vote, the better idea we'll have on which devices to bring TWPR 2.0 to


----------



## spartan.062 (Aug 3, 2011)

The Samsung Fascinate isn't there. . .







If it was, I would instantly vote for it.


----------



## daneuryzzl (Oct 27, 2011)

Epic touch, for god sakes. That would be fantastic.


----------



## sling (Oct 27, 2011)

Epic Touch for the Win.


----------



## kingmac38 (Sep 7, 2011)

Epic touch ftw baby


----------



## msturg29 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sprint Epic Touch 4G needs some lovin, this is the best phone Sprint has. Please chose this phone!!!
Thanks for all your time on development.


----------



## ravizzle (Oct 27, 2011)

Epic touch ftw!


----------



## Live2Follow (Aug 7, 2011)

The Epic Touch gets no love. So this is a good bet.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Epic Touch for the Win, Thats TEAM WIN Please!


----------



## DrSuSE (Jun 10, 2011)

Voted for the Epic 4G Touch as well... would love to see this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

For the love of God, please the Epic Touch! I miss TWRP after leaving my 4Ever!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy II Epic Touch 4G the longest phone name ever


----------



## phenomenon (Oct 27, 2011)

Epic Touch 4G, for sure


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Why doesn't the DINC2 get any love? ..sadface...


----------



## Product F(RED) (Aug 25, 2011)

Epic 4G Touch, hands down.


----------



## Stangdriverdoug (Oct 27, 2011)

Come on Toast... Shinzul and Shift.... Show some love for the Epic Touch!


----------



## Tomyboombotz (Oct 27, 2011)

Epic!


----------



## dkotoric (Oct 27, 2011)

Sprint Galaxy S2 (Epic 4G Touch) for sure. Common lets gets this development started please.


----------



## poppygt (Oct 27, 2011)

Epic Touch here too!


----------



## mjcollum (Oct 28, 2011)

Go epic touch! For the win


----------



## chuddddd (Oct 28, 2011)

EPIC TOUCH! FTW!


----------



## sms64 (Oct 27, 2011)

When does the poll end?


----------



## eric3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

sms64 said:


> When does the poll end?


They should just close it now.....Epic 4G Touch FTW!


----------



## th3taman (Jul 14, 2011)

Based on a tweet from Rootzwiki account, TeamWin is getting a ET4G! WOOHOO!









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy II Epic Touch 4G the longest phone name ever


----------



## kingmac38 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you !!!!! Rootzwiki first for donating a epic-touch to koush and now to teamwin ..... thank you
Very much it really feels like someone cares about development on this phone ..... We also don't see xda donating phones to developers you are first class....

Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sling (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Rootzwiki

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

kingmac38 said:


> Thank you !!!!! Rootzwiki first for donating a epic-touch to koush and now to teamwin ..... thank you
> Very much it really feels like someone cares about development on this phone ..... We also don't see xda donating phones to developers you are first class....
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki Forums


One of the main reasons I switched to here. Thanks,, Rootz.


----------



## NuLL.n.VoiD (Jul 6, 2011)

Deodexed said:


> How about a Droid Bionic? he he!


I wrote to Team Win and they said they wouldn't support the Bionic until someone bought a Bionic for them. I understand the need for one but I just don't have the $$$ to buy one for 'em.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome RootzWiKi, thanks for all you do for the Devs and Community!!!


----------



## aeroevan (Jun 23, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Why doesn't the DINC2 get any love? ..sadface...


We'll be supported. I got TWRP 1.1.1 working on our phones and have tested a preview build of 2.0.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

ET4G is running away with this thing


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Any news about development from the donated phone?


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

It'd be a sin not to have this on the galaxy nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

It'd be a sin to not have this on any Galaxy device (SGII or nexus) haha, but that is up to the really smart people


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

Still looking for Bionic love.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

GNEX please lol


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Droid X!

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I gave my vote to the Incredible 2. Only because that's the phone I have...


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Since I understand that the phone was donated in October, any updates? Wasn't the point of donating the phone was so that it would recieve TWRP 2.0? Currently the phone donated is the one of the phones that DOESN'T have the recovery.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

@B16 - can you answer the below question?


Gman said:


> Since I understand that the phone was donated in October, any updates? Wasn't the point of donating the phone was so that it would recieve TWRP 2.0? Currently the phone donated is the one of the phones that DOESN'T have the recovery.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

For those that are interested it appears that abragen received the donated phone, or it could be separate

http://phx-recovery.blogspot.com/


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

Deodexed said:


> How about a Droid Bionic? he he!


 I agree !! DincII or Charge? Really? Why not something sporty like a DX or an Eris??


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

GNEX!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

